# Bristol Meet Sun May 10th



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

so after the last attempt of a local meet flopped i thought i would give it another shot, nothing fancy just a simple local meet for a chat and a drink.

Ok here's my suggestion meet up at the Bowlplex in longwell green bottom carpark on Sunday 10th May at 2:00pm chat about our motors and wonder into the bowlplex for a drink.

Address:
Bowlplex, Aspect Leisure Complex, Avon Ring Rd, Longwell Green, Bristol, Avon BS15 9LA
Map: http://www.bowlplex.co.uk/centre-map.aspx?centre_id=5

Please post if your interested if all goes well then it might be good to do this on a monthly basis.

Charles


----------



## Orgee3 (Mar 11, 2009)

liking the sound of that... 2nd time lucky?
ill be there.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Cool i'd better get the car cleaning gear out on the W/E


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Gadget.... is this meet for next year mate....... early bird???

(check title)


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

lo. I think he meant may, as thats a Sunday.

Im there buddy as Sam, said I have to meet u!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Whooops my bad sorted now, looks like i'll be pick Sam up for this one unless he manages to get his car fixed in time.

WIll be cool to meet you too Bikerz


----------



## grif (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi, hope to get along for a chat/ Only in Downend so not to far to go.

Hope to see you all there.

Regards grif
[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Wot - no cruise ?


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Not yet lol just want to see what numbers we get if it goes well then the next one will be a cruise


----------



## Orgee3 (Mar 11, 2009)

sounds as though a few ppl will come then...?


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah hopefully


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Will try and make it, lunch tends to get in the way, but I will probably be in the area anyway, so will drop on through.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Dash said:


> Will try and make it, lunch tends to get in the way, but I will probably be in the area anyway, so will drop on through.


Cheers mate, any more...


----------



## grif (Apr 26, 2009)

Come on all you TT drivers, I see loads around Bristol. Clean your cars and get down there.

I use to drive Jaguars and the meetings were good fun. What esle will you be doing ?

Grif


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Bout time you lot put some pics up so we can identify us local peeps.
Heres me.

























Charles


----------



## grif (Apr 26, 2009)

Heres mine, the day I picked it up. Now on a private plate.



can we give a wave when we see each other out and about.

Grif

2003, 225. no mods yet. only picked it up last weekend.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Looking good mate will keep a look out


----------



## Orgee3 (Mar 11, 2009)

charles.. 
did you drive through churchill the other day?
i recognise your reg...
ill post some pics up when im on my comp.

Rog


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Yup i was there on the 22nd April had been working in bournville that day


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

grif said:


> Come on all you TT drivers, I see loads around Bristol. Clean your cars and get down there.


Clean it, hehe, yeah right. Mine will probably be very dusty.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Dash said:


> grif said:
> 
> 
> > Come on all you TT drivers, I see loads around Bristol. Clean your cars and get down there.
> ...


Get out and clean it you lazzzzy GIT!!!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

gadgetboy38 said:


> Get out and clean it you lazzzzy GIT!!!


Aahhh, but it's wet outside!!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Dash said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> > Get out and clean it you lazzzzy GIT!!!
> ...


You have until 2pm Sunday Loads of time


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

gadgetboy38 said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Aahhh, but it's wet outside!!
> ...


My pressure washer is broken [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Dash said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> > Dash said:
> ...


You can buy a bucket for £1


----------



## grif (Apr 26, 2009)

If there's one thing I can't stand is a dirty car. If you are struggling for a bucket I would even be prepared to let you have one of mine. Only on loan, there a lot of money at a £1

See you all Sunday.

Grif


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

The first meet i went on i hadn't had time to give mine a good clean and i have regretted it ever since, It just looked a mess 
amongst all the other shiny TTs


----------



## grif (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks like I might not be able to make the meet tomorrow as my father-in-law has been taken into hospital today he's 78 old fart. If he makes me miss this meeting I will always hold it against him.

Just in case I can't get there have a great time and hope lots of you turn up.

Grif 
[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Cheers mate thanx for letting us know, hopefully we'll have a good turn out.

Charles


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Ive got to pick mrs up at 3pm, so im out. grrrrr :twisted:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Bikerz said:


> Ive got to pick mrs up at 3pm, so im out. grrrrr :twisted:


Ok bud maybe next time.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'll be allegedly having dinner at 2pm at the old man's. If he's running behind I'll come over to say hi. Otherwise I'll nip over afterwards to see if I can find you all.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

ok mate

So how many is left then, hopefully it won't be just me again :?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

lol - why do these always fail? Where's Sam, has he still got a knackered car?

There are plenty of people posting from the Bristol area on the forums. Guess we need to advertise on the MK1 forum a bit.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Dash said:


> lol - why do these always fail? Where's Sam, has he still got a knackered car?
> 
> There are plenty of people posting from the Bristol area on the forums. Guess we need to advertise on the MK1 forum a bit.


Unfortunately Sam's on his hols at the moment and his car is still being fixed that's why i didn't put on a cruise i wanted him up front as the pace car lol


----------



## grif (Apr 26, 2009)

The wife's going to see her old man on her own at the hospital, so i can come out to play. See you all later.

Grif


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

grif said:


> The wife's going to see her old man on her own at the hospital, so i can come out to play. See you all later.
> 
> Grif


Cool TOP MAN so that's 2 for defo then.


----------



## Orgee3 (Mar 11, 2009)

i am currantly cleaning my car... cant turn up with a dirty one...  i shall be there.


----------



## grif (Apr 26, 2009)

Were up to 3 then

Grif


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Gud gud keep um coming, i spent most of yesterday afternoon cleaning mine and i'm still fining bits i missed. :lol:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Well not a bad turn out we got 3 thanx for "everyone" who came, here's what you guys will need for the ipod adaptor.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HARMAN-KARDON-DRI ... 7C294%3A50

and depending on your headunit either of these,

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Connects2-CTVADX0 ... 7C294%3A50

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Connects2-CTVADX0 ... 7C294%3A50


----------



## grif (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the afternoon out, great to meet you both. Shame more people didn't get of there asses and get down and support your meet.

Thanks for the links.

See you soon

Grif
8)


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I had a very lovely lunch and never made it past the sofa... sorry!


----------



## Orgee3 (Mar 11, 2009)

as long as the lunch was good... lol
nice seeing you guys who did turn up...

whens the next one?
and perhaps closer? 
i.e cheddar gorge or something? or in weston...?


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Not sure when the next one will be, there's a lot on in the next couple of moths with Ace cafe and GTI.
I thought the location was quite close I think you just live in the wrong place..


----------



## Orgee3 (Mar 11, 2009)

ah faiiir doos, 
yea that is blatently the one... you have town centre and a ring road... 
i have a38, cheddar gorge, burrington combe, the mendips, the back roads to bath aswell... fun roads 8)


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

When you have a spare weekend Charles, Sam said I should pop down and meet you and clean the girls


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Bikerz said:


> When you have a spare weekend Charles, Sam said I should pop down and meet you and clean the girls


O did he now cheeky git lol, we'll if we get a dry weekend then pop down and i'll give it a going over i need to get some more clay first as i ended up using 2 bars on Sams..


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Aye, the Mendips have some nice roads, providing they aren't busy.


----------

